# Sig P250 updates



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2007)

Straight from the horse's mouth:

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/544100549

Looks like they'll have it available here in the USA, using all of the commonly used defensive / duty calibers, so all of the .45 ACP freaks (and just to clarify, .45 ACP fans take the "freak" label as a badge of honor) should be quite happy.  

They still haven't given the official range report, though.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 17, 2007)

Got any photos?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 17, 2007)

the G&A article:
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/sigpt250_060707/

It sounds very very interesting, I love the idea of swappable bodies for different sized hands, and easily modular triggers is pretty cool too.  

Has anyone heard of a price point on these yet?  I'm pretty invested in glocks, but I've liked the Sigs that I have shot.

Lamont


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 18, 2007)

1911 man myself and always will be at this point, but if you *must* choose a double action auto, it *must* be a SIG.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 8, 2007)

Video now available on their site:

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=183


----------

